# Blue Angels Trout Rod



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Finally got back from Louisiana, and finished the wrap on this lightweight. Finish epoxy tomorrow.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice rod other than the aircraft looks to be a mig 29. Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sister hounded me until I added a FLY NAVY.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Want to sale it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

And, finish complete in time for the 4th.


----------



## BETTER_THAN_YOU (May 12, 2011)

What blank did you use? and where did you order it?

I'm looking at build a nice popping rod for trout myself.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

BETTER_THAN_YOU said:


> What blank did you use? and where did you order it?
> 
> I'm looking at build a nice popping rod for trout myself.


I had some CUI IM6 blanks I got from Merrick on closeout. I wouldn't build one of them for somebody else. If I want a really good popping rod, I really like the IP843 and IP844 Rainshadows from Batson. Rod Room usually has them in stock.


----------



## BETTER_THAN_YOU (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking at doing a build on an SP843


----------

